# Fm3



## melaniepaul (Oct 4, 2013)

So I have been reading that you have to have a fm3 to live there and you first get one for 6 months. But am I correct in the fact that I have to have an address? Can I just get a tourist visa so we can look for someplace to live then get the fm3? I assume I will need the name of a hotel? Because I think when we visited Thailand we had to tell them where we would be staying...name of hotel.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

FM3's are no longer being issued. The Mexican immigration laws/regulations changed almost a year ago. You can search on this forum for the discussions regarding those changes. Check, also, the information you will find at the end of this link: [URL="There is no such thing as an FM3 visa, now. The Mexican immigration laws/regulations changed almost a year ago. You can search on this forum for the discussions regarding those changes. Check, also, the information you will find at this website: http://www.rollybrook.com/living_in_mexico.htm

Best of luck!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Look at the thread. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...ng-mexico/132017-immigration-law-changes.html

There have been hundreds of posts discussing this topic.

Incidentally, there is a link to that thread in the FAQ near the top of the list of Mexico threads.


----------

